# What is this plant with little white flowers yellow center East Tennessee



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Looks like oldfield aster (Symphyotrichum pilosum).


----------



## AdamBeal (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep I looked that up and I think you are right. They must be getting nectar from it since I don't see pollen on them. Maybe it is producing more than the goldenrod. Thank you cervus...


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

You're welcome. My bees like the white and purple flowers better than the yellow ones now too. Aster, Florida pusley, and purple false foxglove are what they are hitting pretty good right now. Kinda ignoring the goldenrod, although I can smell it at the hives.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

My bees are all over it every yr and I've seen at least 12 different types of bees, wasps, bumbles , and flys all over mine and we have it everywhere. When it goes to seed I cut it down and drive down old country roads that seldom get mowed with it hanging out the window LOL


This is not my video, but this kind of activity is exactly what I see on this plant 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaYycGOI9Eg


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Harley Craig said:


> When it goes to seed I cut it down and drive down old country roads that seldom get mowed with it hanging out the window LOL


Ha! Like Johnny Appleseed, only with flowers. I guess it would be Harley Asterseed?:lookout:


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

cervus said:


> Ha! Like Johnny Appleseed, only with flowers. I guess it would be Harley Asterseed?:lookout:


guerrilla gardening lol


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Harley Asterseed, lol. Man, best post of the day. I've got a ton of it in my yard that I let grow every year. My yard seems less and less a yard every year, more like a weed sanctuary.


----------



## johnwratcliff (Feb 24, 2015)

Those flowers are all over in middle TN I took some pics the other day


----------

